# What other hobbies?



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

I have so many hobbies i dont have time for half of them. I know some of you must dabble in other stuff too? Pics are encouraged.

Ill start it off.

Catamarans....This is my true Love. I will not be racing as much in the summer months because i will be out on my Nacra.









My second favorite would have to be my Z:smile:









I also have a strange fascination with things that go BOOM:dance:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I follow the law of the iron, the rule of the steel (I spend some time in the gym)


Also into fast cars, Mustangs mainly. Although now I'm driving a rather slow turd of one.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow I love cats too. I want to go island hopping for a few months on one in the Caribbean. Hey I have a small sks collection if your into assault rifles and I'm wanting to sell a few. PM me to see the collection and if you want any. 

Guff, you forgot we play World of Warcraft too.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

This was mine before I got married and she told me i had to sale it... I miss it.









THats about it other than Tattoos which I have a decent collection of and R/C


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I follow the law of the iron, the rule of the steel (I spend some time in the gym)
> 
> Also into fast cars, Mustangs mainly. Although now I'm driving a rather slow turd of one.


Watch the Jungle bro! lol


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

*I like to put WOW in custom auto creations!*









































































My way to be creative!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> Watch the Jungle bro! lol


I can hold my own in a political...ahem...discussion


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey Killer K..... those systems are the sweetest thing Ive seen in a long time!!!!!!! I havent seen too many speakers inverted out of the box... dont u need an enclosure to produce solid base? Mannn thats awsome!!! do u do all that yourself? Oh yeah this past week Ive been addicted to stupid flash games on the copmuter .....lol


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

mofreaka said:


> Hey Killer K..... those systems are the sweetest thing Ive seen in a long time!!!!!!! I havent seen too many speakers inverted out of the box... dont u need an enclosure to produce solid base? Mannn thats awsome!!! do u do all that yourself? Oh yeah this past week Ive been addicted to stupid flash games on the copmuter .....lol


Whenever you invert a woofer just remember to flip the wiring so they are firing opposite of those woofer firing out of the enclosure. And yes I did build all from scratch...BTW there are 12-12's in the cab of the pickup.


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

mofreaka said:


> Hey Killer K..... those systems are the sweetest thing Ive seen in a long time!!!!!!! I havent seen too many speakers inverted out of the box... dont u need an enclosure to produce solid base? Mannn thats awsome!!! do u do all that yourself? Oh yeah this past week Ive been addicted to stupid flash games on the copmuter .....lol


Some Sub's are designed for open air setup's.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats true but in this case if you don't wire backward they will sound distorted since the other woofers are firing against it.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

this was the last install I did in a bagged blazer


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, I need to learn from you guys. I am trying to hook up my G. I want to put my sounds back in. How much would it be for a simple Amp install.

Oh, I am also the gym rat, when my wife lets me go. LA Fitness, 360 Gears 2, Wii for the kiddos, Mario Kart, I like building sh.. so have a project and need an extra hand....let me know...lol.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

ksto, when we get sometime i'll help you with it, not gonna charge you. I'll just take that 8ight off your hands


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol...would you settle for a GS Storm...lol.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

KK,
Whoa, those systems are crazy! I can appreciate fiberglass work because of the boat. I have done several glass projects but nothing that requires near the sanding that those boxes did im sure. Sweet work. A good freind of mine had a s10 that had a very similar speaker set-up. TOO LOUD..it made my eyes shake and my vision blur.

Adam,
That blazer is CLEANNNNNN. 

Guff,
Is that the procharged car? Looks good. The stance is great!

Ksto,
Wanna help me build a boat? haha


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

jasonwipf said:


> Wow I love cats too. I want to go island hopping for a few months on one in the Caribbean. Hey I have a small sks collection if your into assault rifles and I'm wanting to sell a few. PM me to see the collection and if you want any.
> 
> Guff, you forgot we play World of Warcraft too.


Do you have a cat? If not your more than welcome to go out with us this summer. EVERYBODY HERE IS INVITED!!!!

Its so relaxing to get to the beach on a friday night, camp out then wake up and take the boat out. Chill on the beach some more, go back out, etc, etc. I will post up next time i go out for a casual weekend sail and see if any of yall want to go too. We chill out and cook, drink, make huge fires, etc.

Last time we were out was special so heres the simple version.
Wind was SSE blowing about 25 steady with gusts to 30. The boat was on one hull and we were flying! The leeward hull dug in and the whole boat cartwheeled atleast twice and we were thrown into the water (not a big deal with a good crew). We righted the boat and just as we did we were surrounded by Porpuse. There had to be atleast 15 if not more. They came to check on us and let us know they were there to help:an6: and also to play! We jumped back on the cat and proceeded to fly the hull again to try and get the dominant males attention. IT WORKED. We were flying along at 30 plus mph in dead silence(no motor) with porpuse jumping off the bow! It was almost like something you would see in a movie. But in the movie they wouldnt of shown the wipe out!

IF YOUR A CAT LOVER CLICK IT! 



 Even if your not click it!!!!!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

KillerKustoms, YGPM.


----------



## beaker151 (Dec 23, 2008)

well just like most i have many varied interest and just keep adding more or just revamp a few old one. Right now road bicycles and rc have the funds locked down. Nothing like a good weekend RC race followed by a 160 miles on the road bicycle.


hey guff looking good on the pythons and like the art work. wish I could still hit the iron like I use to but the surgeries needed added up and had to be smart and stop.

will respect and post picks of my toyz soon.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Rubine, you going to Texas Heatwave this year?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

My favorite:








Do a little hunting:








Fishing :








This was a half marathon:








Only did this once:








This was just funny, so amateur photography. haha


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice pics!!!!


----------



## pilotshaner (Jul 11, 2006)

Loved the video. I miss racing cats. when you have a kid, it takes a lot of fun things away.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

pilotshaner said:


> Loved the video. I miss racing cats. when you have a kid, it takes a lot of fun things away.


Umm, I think you have your priorities mixed up. You should be having a lot more fun with your kid.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Looks like bait! :tongue:


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Nope, DINNER!!!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Kayaking and canoeing are great pleasures of mine. Man, once I moved here and got a taste of the beuty of the rivers in the Hill Country, I was HOOKED!! It is something only experience can explain!! Now if we could just get some water in these dayumn rivers!! Last year was the first year since I moved here that I didnt get on the river.

My Harley Davidson has become an obsession...I love to ride it and I love to even sit in the gareage and look at it...wipe it down...polish it...Its an obsession I tell ya!!

Can drinking be a hobby?? It seems as of late, coors light is getting alot of my hobby money!! LOL!!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Rubine, you going to Texas Heatwave this year?


No CV, I stopped attending Heatwave back in 2004...man the car show/ sound competition became too much like work and no fun, but it was something to be at if you've never been.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Nope, DINNER!!!


You did not eat a Spanish Mac did you? lol


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

someone did!


----------

